# Mörder DPS für ein mit 4400 GS



## Neguss (25. März 2010)

Hallo Leute

 Ich habe mal eine Frage an Euch.

 Ich habe ein Krieger mit 5534 GS und mache so meine 4500-5000 DPS in Ini´s. Wie kann es aber sein das ein Member mit einem GS von 4400 6000-6800 DPS machen kann. Auf meine Frage wie er das macht sagte er mir er hat da was am Laufen was monatlich was kostet. Also eine Software im Hintergrund.  Laut dem Member ist diese Software nicht verboten. So nun zu meiner Frage was für eine Software kann das sein habe auch schon gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden.

 Wenn man mal ein Member fragt die einen kleinen GS hat aber sehr  viel DPS macht hört man immer noch das kann oder das darf ich Dir nicht sagen. Also haben die doch was am Laufen aber was das würde mich mal interessieren was das ist.

Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## DerHutmacher (25. März 2010)

Denke er kann einfach spielen.


----------



## Stevesteel (25. März 2010)

er hat Skill am laufen, aber normalerweise kostet der nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maraduk (25. März 2010)

Ist er Paladin und redest du von ICC? Wenn ja > Frage geklärt


----------



## gnomen-krieger (25. März 2010)

Neguss schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Krieger mit 5534 GS und mache so meine 4500-5000 DPS in Ini´s.




ich finde das ein bissel wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragaron (25. März 2010)

Gearscore sagt doch nichts über die Skillung, Verzauberungen, Sockel, etc .. oder über das Können aus. Dazu kommt natürlich noch, dass die Klassen auch ganz unterschiedliche Fähigkeiten haben (Mage kann einen Buff klauen, Schami muss erst Totems stellen z.B.).

Leider verstehen das viel Spieler nicht und verlassen sich nur noch auf das Addon um eine Gruppe zu finden.


----------



## Gaueko (25. März 2010)

Was soll das für eine Software sein? O_o

Die einzige, die ich kenn ist ein Addon für WoW, das heißt irgendwie "faceroller" oder so ähnlich und zeigt dir an, was du als nächstes klicken sollst, damit du voll die imbaproroxx0r dps machst.

Generell gilt: 
Skill > Equip
Klo putzen > Gearscore


----------



## Elfentoste (25. März 2010)

gnomen-krieger schrieb:


> ich finde das ein bissel wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Vielleicht ist er ja Tank .... :-)


----------



## Neguss (25. März 2010)

Was ist das Skill ?? Sage mal mehr!



Stevesteel schrieb:


> er hat Skill am laufen, aber normalerweise kostet der nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthas1993 (25. März 2010)

Das Gs sagt nix aus über die DPS. denn viele gute trinkets haben oft nur ein itemlevel von 200 und sind meistens den 232 überlegen


----------



## Yveri1985 (25. März 2010)

oO
wuerd eher mal behaupten das du von diesen leuten aufn arm genommen wirst
dein kollege wird evtl bessere latenz/fps haben , hat vllt 2,3 punkte in der skillung anders gesetzt , faehrt seine rotation einfach besser (edit: bin davon ausgegangen das es sich hier um 2 krieger handelt)
aber eine software die seine dps verbessert ?! selbst wenns sowas gaebe , waere es sicher *NICHT* von blizz erlaubt weils den spielablauf deines charackters "automatisieren" wuerd, und das darfste nun ma nich ^^


----------



## Donheino (25. März 2010)

Die software heißt skill und kostet ihm 13 euro im monat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nouva (25. März 2010)

also ich fahr mit meinem pala 7000-8000 dps. hat auch "nur" einen Gearscore von knappen 5200. ich weis, ist pala usw, aber das ist gut möglich. der gearscore sagt einfach nichts über den dps aus


----------



## Löx1 (25. März 2010)

also WENN wirklich irgendeine Software im Spiel ist , sollte es irgendetwas sein dass den Ping drastisch herab setzt , besonders Meeleklassen sind extrem Pingabhängig gerade bei Proccs / GC etc.

aber es sollte unmöglich sein mttels irgendeiner Software mehr aus seinem Char/gear herauszuholen als rechnerisch einfach möglich ist ...


----------



## gnomen-krieger (25. März 2010)

Elfentoste schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist er ja Tank .... :-)




dann wäre ich ein wenig neidisch, komme selber nur auf 3.5k ^^


----------



## Rhesus (25. März 2010)

Neguss schrieb:


> Was ist das Skill ?? Sage mal mehr!



damit wär die frage ja geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindwa (25. März 2010)

Er hat halt skill und da sieht ma wieder das ne hohe Gearscore nichts mit skill zu tun hat denn wer eine GS von 5534 als Warri hat und nur so wenig DPS fährt wie du der hat kein skill


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. März 2010)

Neguss schrieb:


> Was ist das Skill ?? Sage mal mehr!




genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gnomen-krieger (25. März 2010)

Löx schrieb:


> aber es sollte unmöglich sein mttels irgendeiner Software mehr aus seinem Char/gear herauszuholen als rechnerisch einfach möglich ist ...




wenn es so etwas doch geben sollte, kann ich mir nur vorstellen, das es eine software ist, die den gcd umgeht, was dann wiederum nicht legal wäre


----------



## Neguss (25. März 2010)

Gib mal eine URL an! 



Donheino schrieb:


> Die software heißt skill und kostet ihm 13 euro im monat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamalan (25. März 2010)

lass dir nich verhohnepipeln ^^

es gibt leute mit ü5k GS und machen passablen schaden oder weniger dann kommt l2p :-P

und es gibt grün-blau eqippte... die zwar spielen können und mehr schaden fahren als s.o.

aber die werden ja nie mitgenommen weil GS to low ist


----------



## Löx1 (25. März 2010)

gnomen-krieger schrieb:


> wenn es so etwas doch geben sollte, kann ich mir nur vorstellen, das es eine software ist, die den gcd umgeht, was dann wiederum nicht legal wäre



man kann den GCD nicht umgehen da der Serverseitig geregelt wird
edit: möglich ist eine FESTE PERFEKTE Rotation die exakt nach ablauf des GCD den neuen Spell startet ...

setzt aber auch wieder einen Ping von 0 voraus xD was nicht geht ^^


----------



## Gaueko (25. März 2010)

Neguss schrieb:


> Gib mal eine URL an!




...

Bitte sag mir, dass du nur versuchst lustig zu sein.


----------



## Rikkui (25. März 2010)

ich sags ma so 
vllt hat einfach AOE dmg gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elfentoste (25. März 2010)

Ich würde gerne mal ne Statistik sehen zum Thema GS und 5er Inis --
Wenn ich in eine Rnd Ini komme und sehe, daß die restlichen Teilnehmer alle nen GS ab 5200 haben passiert es sehr selten das wir irgendwelche Probleme in der Ini haben.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (25. März 2010)

Neguss schrieb:


> Was ist das Skill ?? Sage mal mehr!



icksdeh


----------



## Löx1 (25. März 2010)

dieses ganze gearscore getue is meiner Meinung nach voll fürn Ar...

ich hatte schon hunter inna Ini die mit 6,3K GS nichtmal 3K DPS gefahren haben ...

sollte man verbieten dieses blöde Addon ^^
solange es keinen SKILLSCORE gibt wird das wohl aber leider so weiter gehen


----------



## Galadith (25. März 2010)

Neguss schrieb:


> Gib mal eine URL an!



Damit hat sich die Frage erübrigt, ob WoW noch einen Anspruch an den User stellt um ordentliches Gear zu bekommen.


----------



## Yveri1985 (25. März 2010)

6,3k halt ich mal nen bissl fuer utopisch ^^


----------



## soulhawk (25. März 2010)

skill.com

Für ganz umsonst


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (25. März 2010)

Komm geh doch nach hause mit deinem GS-gelaber....

gearscore sagt nichts aus... weder über skill, noch sockel, noch vz... noch erfahrung... nichts....
wer weiss vllt benutzt der den ein- oder anderen t-set boni... ich hab auch schon healpriests mit full icc25er equip gesehen, welche sich aber dennoch 2 teile vom t8 oder t9 angezogen haben.... und dadurch nen vorteil hatten

equip ist nicht gleich equip


eigentlich is dein thread ein wahrer epicfail... im prinzip sagst du du hast nen mörderschwanz aber keine ahnung wie man damit fi***....


----------



## Löx1 (25. März 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> 6,3k halt ich mal nen bissl fuer utopisch ^^



hups xD 6,3 lul ^^ ich wollte eig 5,6 schreiben ka wie man sich da so vertippen kann oO


----------



## Stroog (25. März 2010)

Neguss schrieb:


> Was ist das Skill ?? Sage mal mehr!



Made my day ^^


----------



## Tamirbankatu (25. März 2010)

Donheino schrieb:


> Die software heißt skill und kostet ihm 13 euro im monat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Neguss schrieb:


> Gib mal eine URL an!



Aber nicht wild weiter geben - sonst nutzt das am Ende noch jeder WOW-Casual: http://dict.leo.org/ende?search=skill


----------



## Knowing (25. März 2010)

Mit Hexer und Saat ist das allemal machbar, Saat gut verteilen GCD perfekt nutzen und die DPS ist sehr hoch. Bosse drücken die dann halt meist bisschen runter aber egal.


----------



## soulhawk (25. März 2010)

> gearscore sagt nichts aus... weder über skill, noch sockel, noch vz... noch erfahrung



Buffed Show 181

Schau dir ma die add on werkstatt am ende an...das add on gearscore macht scho etwas länger mehr als nur anhand des itemlvls nen score rauszudrücken


----------



## Rootii (25. März 2010)

Neguss schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Krieger mit 5534 GS und mache so meine 4500-5000 DPS in Ini´s.



Was für Inis? Normale Heros kann das als Fury "normal" sein.. haun halt alle AE dmg rein und alles ins in ein paar Sekunden down.

Mein Fury 55xx GS gestern bei Tora 7,9K Dps


----------



## Neguss (25. März 2010)

lol was soll das sein ist doch nur ein forum.



soulhawk schrieb:


> skill.com
> 
> Für ganz umsonst


----------



## Jemira (25. März 2010)

Naja den Ping auf Null setzen kann man nicht, aber alles unter 80ms kriegst eh nicht mit wegen Menschlichen Reaktionsvermögen usw. Allerdings gibt mir mein Add-on (als mage quartzt momentan) als caster an wann ich den nächsten skill drücken kann und rechnet dabei laufen den ping heraus. Hat klarerweise nur bei casts nen sinn, Krieger habn nur instants. Es gibt zwar ein paar Tricks in der Registry mit der man den Ping ein bischen drücken kann, aber normalerweise hängt der ping vor allem von deinem Provider und den Servern ab die du erreichen willst.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (25. März 2010)

Neguss schrieb:


> lol was soll das sein ist doch nur ein forum.



tiefpunkt unso ^^


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (25. März 2010)

soulhawk schrieb:


> Buffed Show 181
> 
> Schau dir ma die add on werkstatt am ende an...das add on gearscore macht scho etwas länger mehr als nur anhand des itemlvls nen score rauszudrücken



du es gibt zwar nen zweiten reiter per /GS... aber der sagt auch nichts aus... skill kommt von dem was man aus gear rausholt und nicht von dem was das gear hergiebt...
edit... mein char dürfte nen gs von ca. 5,7k haben... aber ich hab gs seit etwa 3 monaten deinstalliert, weils total nichtsaussagend ist...

gearscore gibt eine reine bewertung von equip her... vielleicht sieht man auch per knopfdruck was für bosse der ein- oder andere gemacht hat... aber das wars schon... und was sagt das aus?... richtig nichts


----------



## soulhawk (25. März 2010)

> du es gibt zwar nen zweiten reiter per /GS... aber der sagt auch nichts aus... skill kommt von dem was man aus gear rausholt und nicht von dem was das gear hergiebt...



das nicht aber es sagt halt was über die erfahrung aus...und ob du das richtige gear für deine aktuelle skillung hast...und wenn ich jmd sehe der z.b. algalon im 25er down hat nen gs von weiss der teufel ( hab das add on selber net nutze eliitist group oder wie sichs schimpft) kannst du davon in den meisten fällen ausgehen das er evtl ein wenig skill und evtl sogar movement besitzt


----------



## MayoAmok (25. März 2010)

soulhawk schrieb:


> Buffed Show 181
> 
> Schau dir ma die add on werkstatt am ende an...das add on gearscore macht scho etwas länger mehr als nur anhand des itemlvls nen score rauszudrücken



Das ist richtig. Leider wissen das 90% der dahergelaufenen Gearscore-Nappels nicht. DIe glotzen stumpf auf die Zahl im Tooltip und machen daran alles fest. 
Um Gearscore richtig zu nutzen, müsste man das dazugehörige Fenster öffnen und das ist in den meisten Fällen eine unüberwindbare Hürde. Ausserdem dauert es zulange. 
Richtig genutzt ist Gearscore ein passables Equipcheck-Addon, dazu müsste nur diese Zahl aus dem Tooltip entfernt werden.


----------



## Gerti (25. März 2010)

Ich mache mit 5,4k GS auch meine 9k DPS bei Festergut als Hexer

Und Skill>Equip ist eine Aussage, die man mit der selben Vorsicht genießen sollte, wie man GS und Recount benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (25. März 2010)

Also der Jeti und Aiman Abdala sind sich einig, es sind die Iluminaten dran schuld... und das dein Kumpel deutlich mehr Skill besitzt als du!


----------



## Valnar93 (25. März 2010)

Neguss schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage an Euch.
> 
> Ich habe ein Krieger mit 5534 GS und mache so meine 4500-5000 DPS in Ini´s. *Wie kann es aber sein das ein Member mit einem GS von 4400 6000-6800 DPS machen kann.* [...]




Ich gehe nur ungern auf tiefes Niveau aber....was gehtn mit dir? Olololol Gearscore > all get 6k gearscore NOOBS Lololol


Zomfg....


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (25. März 2010)

soulhawk schrieb:


> das nicht aber es sagt halt was über die erfahrung aus...und ob du das richtige gear für deine aktuelle skillung hast...und wenn ich jmd sehe der z.b. algalon im 25er down hat nen gs von weiss der teufel ( hab das add on selber net nutze eliitist group oder wie sichs schimpft) kannst du davon in den meisten fällen ausgehen das er evtl ein wenig skill und evtl sogar movement besitzt



ok in dem fall bin ich einverstanden^^

wenn ma jetz schaun will ob einer den boss scho kennt dann is es praktisch...


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (25. März 2010)

naja ich bin mal weg hier... wer wieviel dps mit welchem gs macht sagt nix aus... von daher^^


----------



## j4ckass (25. März 2010)

TE = FAIL!
Nochmal zum Anfang zurück und hinterfragen ob der GS alleine ausschlaggebend für die DPS sind.


----------



## Gerti (25. März 2010)

Greenhouse2010 schrieb:


> naja ich bin mal weg hier... wer wieviel dps mit welchem gs macht sagt nix aus... von daher^^



Aber was er machen KANN. Und das ist doch das interessante 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illsen (25. März 2010)

Rootii schrieb:


> Mein Fury 55xx GS gestern bei Tora 7,9K Dps



kein gz für ... ^^


----------



## Tradii (25. März 2010)

Skill=Können

Wovon du wohl noch ne menge gebrauchen könntest den wenn du skill hätest wüstest du das der schaden nich allein durch equip kommt.
Junge, was die meinen (und auch meine meinung ist) das man wenn man seine klasse spielen kann mehr schaden fährt als jemand der das nicht kann.
und an deiner stelle würd ich mir jetzt mal überlegen mein profil zu löschen weil du dir grade den ganzen spot der WoW gemeinde auf dich ziehst.. 
nach dem löschen deines buffed acc würd ich mir nochma überlegen ob de nich gleich dein char löscht den so leute wie du die mit programen bescheissen wollen 
würd ich eh empfehlen was anderes zu spieln... z.b. warcraft 3 dann einfach whosyourdaddy und dan haste auch keine niederlagen mehr die du einstecken must.

in so fern Neguss you made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DizzyDevil (25. März 2010)

Also:

1) Skill und Klassenbeherschung > Gerarscore (Ich denke mal er wird wohl seine Klasse ziemlich gut beherrschen)

2) Ja, es gibt Programme, die für einen DPS zuwachs sorgen können und Ja, sie sind Kostenpflichtig!
	Sie verbessern einfach die Datenübertragung im Spiel und "Manipulieren" deine I-Net Leitung so, dass man eine enorme Pingverbesserung erhalten kann!
Beispiel: Einer aus meiner Gilde hat sich so ein Tool besorgt und es dank des Tools geschafft, seinen Ping von 280ms auf 70ms zu senken (ACHTUNG: So hohe Abweichungen treten nicht bei allen auf). Da er mit seinem alten Ping eine doch starke verzögerung hatte und demnach viele nicht sichtbare (oder teilweise auch sichtbare) Lags hatte, lag seine DPS immer weit unter dem was er für sein Equip hätte leisten müssen. Dank der Ping-Senkung kann er nun flüssig seine Rota fahren und schnell auf Prccs etc reagieren. Somit konnte er seine DPS um knapp 1200 steigern (von 4900 auf 6000-6300)!

Diese Programme sind zwar nicht von Blizzard gern gesehen, aber auch nicht ausdrücklich verboten, da sie keine Veränderung am Spiel vornehmen, sonder "nur" eine Veränderung an der I-Net Leitung und der Datenübertragung!

Google einfach mal nach WTFast ;D

Gruß, Dizzy


----------



## Starfros (25. März 2010)

Löx schrieb:


> also WENN wirklich irgendeine Software im Spiel ist , sollte es irgendetwas sein dass den Ping drastisch herab setzt , besonders Meeleklassen sind extrem Pingabhängig gerade bei Proccs / GC etc.
> 
> aber es sollte unmöglich sein mttels irgendeiner Software mehr aus seinem Char/gear herauszuholen als rechnerisch einfach möglich ist ...



der ping hat nichts damit zu tun, nur dann wenn du mörderisch über 200 bzw. 400 liegst, solche Optimierungstools gibt es. zb. PingEnhancer.
Hab dies auch benutzt und habe in Icc zb. einen Ping von 10-30 in der regel und habe dennoch probs permanent guten dmg raus zu hauen weil ich fps einbrüche habe von 15-25 schwankend , da kommt dir der cast wie in zeitlupe vor ergo kommt der cast auch nicht wie es sein soll in der genannten zeit raus sondern etwas später. Wenn sich das dann häuft wird einem klar das die zusätzliche zeit im gesammten ,weitere casts hätten sein können. 
In Dalaran zwischen hab ich 30 - 50 aber Lags sind dennoch vorhanden weil das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun hat. Sind halt Server gebundene lags.
Um so mehr leute da sind um so mehr Datenaustausch findet statt , denn viele Tools Kommunizieren mit einander.


----------



## Tanked (25. März 2010)

...


----------



## Elnor (25. März 2010)

Ähm wieso soll der mit Gs so und so nicht soviel Dps machen? ich sag ja Gearscore ist nicht alles auf Skill kommt es an und da überholt dich jeder wenns drauf ankommt.


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (25. März 2010)

Rootii schrieb:


> Was für Inis? Normale Heros kann das als Fury "normal" sein.. haun halt alle AE dmg rein und alles ins in ein paar Sekunden down.
> 
> Mein Fury 55xx GS gestern bei Tora 7,9K Dps






Gerti schrieb:


> Ich mache mit 5,4k GS auch meine 9k DPS bei Festergut als Hexer
> 
> Und Skill>Equip ist eine Aussage, die man mit der selben Vorsicht genießen sollte, wie man GS und Recount benutzt
> 
> ...



P3n1svergleiche FTW! 

Genau das braucht die Community!
Genau das will GS (GimpScore) bezwecken!

Gz euch beiden!

BTT: Skill skill skill skill skill ist das große A & das noch größere O!

So long!

P.S.: Lass dich nicht veräppeln! So eine Software gibts nicht!


----------



## Moktheshock (25. März 2010)

Illsen schrieb:


> kein gz für ... ^^



mensch nun hast du sein selbstwert gefühl ganz zerstört^^.

also mir fällt in letzter zeit immer öfter auf das low gs leute die high gsler bei movement bossen abziehen^^


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (25. März 2010)

lol doch wieder aus der muffigen ecke hergelockt....

ich find das mit dem gs folgendermassen...

nehmen wir mal nen schmied und seinen lehrling... beide haben gleichen hammer zum arbeiten, aber der lehrling ist logischerweise schlechter als sein meister... was sagt das aus... der hammer kann gs von 3millionen haben, aber wenn ma damit nich umgehen kann is er gleichviel wert wie ein zahnstocher...

das dürfte doch alles klären...


----------



## Progamer13332 (25. März 2010)

entweder bist du nen nap oder er kann besser spielen :>


----------



## Progamer13332 (25. März 2010)

Greenhouse2010 schrieb:


> lol doch wieder aus der muffigen ecke hergelockt....
> 
> ich find das mit dem gs folgendermassen...
> 
> ...




häh?. bei leuten mit nem gs von 6000+ weiss man das sies absolut drauf haben weil man dafür hardmodes in iccs 25er angehen muss


----------



## eaglestar (25. März 2010)

Wie sie alle GearScore verteufel, lustig!

An den TE:

Wenn du GS nutzt, dann siehst du ja ob es an deiner Ausrüstung liegt oder nicht!
Nimm dich in Ziel und schreib /gs

Deine Skillung sieht auch recht gut aus. Wenn alles stimmt liegt es nur noch an deiner "Rota" oder an fehlenden Buffs.

P.S.:

Ausrüstung > Skill > Ausrüstung
Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rootii (25. März 2010)

Illsen schrieb:


> kein gz für ... ^^



warum auch o0.. diente nur um zu zeigen das es möglich is und er wohl an seinem equip und / oder "rota" arbeiten muss....


----------



## WackoJacko (25. März 2010)

Löx schrieb:


> dieses ganze gearscore getue is meiner Meinung nach voll fürn Ar...
> 
> ich hatte schon hunter inna Ini die mit 6,3K GS nichtmal 3K DPS gefahren haben ...
> 
> ...




EBAY ALERT!!!!!

Naja sollte mich eig wundern wenn man mit 4,4k gs (was etwa ulduar 10er niveau entspricht) 6k dps+ RECHNERISCH betrachtet fahren könnte. Mein Fury hat auch nur 4,7k und macht 5 bis 5,5k dps an single bossen.


----------



## Nhyme aka. Seri aka. Rib (25. März 2010)

skill > equip.

wobei man das auch sehn kann wie... 

Mit meinem Schurken (gs 5164 oder so) hol ich bei Tora und Kora im 10er 5-6k und im 25er ~7k raus, ist nich der Bringer, geb ich zu, aber wenn ich dann seh das 3 andere Schurken mit ner gs von 5,7k nur ganz knapp über mir liegen geht mir das Herz doch auf, weil entweder spielen die scheiße oder ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






nächste mal im recount schaun was sein Top 3 attacken waren, wenns nur auf stupides Bomben hinauslief, weißt du warum er soviel Schaden gemacht hat.


----------



## War-Rock (25. März 2010)

5 Dinge um mehr schaden zu machen:

a) als caster precasten. hörbar an unverädertem castgeräusch ohne unterbrechung
b) vorrausschauend spielen
c) Mindestens die im raid genutzten Fähigkeiten keybinden. kein geklicke!
d) fernseher, musik, etc. ausmachen
e) Ganz wichtig - Das gehirn benutzen 


Zum thema GS: Ich bin regelmäßig unter den besten DDs unterwegs mit meiner eule obwohl ich meist nicht unter den Top10 GS bin. Hätte ich besseres Gear würde ich natürlich mehr dps fahren.  Du brauchst gear um viel schaden zu machen, aber genau so auch braucht man können. Kürzlich hatte ich als healer einen 25er mit leuten nur über 5k GS aber nur einer hat über 5k DPS gemacht. Mir ist egal wer da draußen gearscore benutzt. Wer mich im Spiel danach berwertet hat gar nicht verdient dass ich mit ihm zusammen spiele, denn leute die nach GS inviten sind geistig so weit entwickelt wie paris hilton. In meiner gilde habe ich trotz meines 5,2k GS meinen Status, ich werde überall mit hingenommen weil man weiß, auch wenn man anfangs skeptisch war, dass der schaden kommt und ich werde gerne überall hin mitgenommen.


----------



## tuerlich (25. März 2010)

schon wieder einer, der die gearscore vergleicht und am ende heult, weil andere mit 1k gs weniger mehr schaden machen. gearscore setzt halt den schaden nicht automatisch mit hoch. und vorallem nicht den skill!!


----------



## TippEx95 (25. März 2010)

Für die doofen:
mit Skill ist das Können gemeint und mit 13€ WoW


----------



## Gerti (25. März 2010)

diebeidenwarenes schrieb:


> P3n1svergleiche FTW!
> 
> Genau das braucht die Community!
> Genau das will GS (GimpScore) bezwecken!
> ...



Manche Bosse setzten eine bestimmte DPS vorraus, damit man nicht am Enragetimer wiped, zu viele Adds spawnen, die Adds schnell down gehen, etc.

Wenn der Boss bei 6DD pro DD sagen wir mal 7k DPS verlangt, dann ist diese DPS nur mit einem bestimmten Equip zu schaffen.
Also ist einen Equip mit gewissen Werten vorrausgesetzt. Ob man die Werte dabei in Crit/Haste/Hit/Spellpower/AP angibt oder Durschschnittsitemlevel oder GS ist doch egal.
Jede DPS ist durch das Equip limitiert, da kann man noch so viel Skill haben, irgendwann ist bei deinem Equip ende. Also muss man ein bestimmtes Equip haben, um die geforderte DPS zu erreichen.

Beispiele für solche Bosse sind: PdoK 1. Boss, 2. Bosss die Portale/Vulkane, 4. Boss Das Schild, ICC: Festergut (reiner DPS Boss), Saurfang (vorallem auf Heroic), Prof mit den Blubs und P3, Bloodqueen, Dramwalker müssen schnell genug die Adds fallen und beim LichKing müssen die Spiegelbilder in den Übergangsphasen schnell sterben.


----------



## Dark_Lady (25. März 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> häh?. bei leuten mit nem gs von 6000+ weiss man das sies absolut drauf haben weil man dafür hardmodes in iccs 25er angehen muss




öhm - nö... auch die können da per Gilde durchgezogen worden sein... oder den Char bei Ebay geholt haben...


----------



## DenniBoy16 (25. März 2010)

ganz einfach: das programm nennt sich skill

mein dk hat auch 4,6k und wenn ich mit dds inner gruppe bin die 5,8k oder so haben, fahre ich immer noch den besten dmg und die beste dps (manchmal auch die 2t beste^^)

also einfach nur üben, üben, üben


----------



## Drazmodaan (25. März 2010)

don't feed the troll


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (25. März 2010)

Kan ndas sein daser en Mage is? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit arka skillung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiegehtwas (25. März 2010)

Zitat :

Juhu ich fahr Dps wie ein Bekloppter woran liegt das... das Liegt 

a daran , das du supportest wirst... 
b.das die Ini auf dich zugeschnitten ist...auf dein Gear
c. das du am Mob stehst und Schaden machst , bevor der Tank Aggro aufgebaut hat.

Ansonsten... bist du ne Null hat nix mit Skill, Gearscore oder Itemlevel zu tun.

Hättest du nämlich , keinen overpowerten Heiler und/oder Tank dabei, andere werden nämlich nicht in solche inis gelost, würdest du verrecken wie nix.

soweit nix Gear aber Sau DMG..

Jetzt Thema Gear und null DMG ... da spreche ich aus Erfahrung von 9 80er Chars... die alle mim 226 Itemlevelgear tragen, sofern es nix besseres außerhalb der 10+ inis gibt.

Melle fahren alle ca. 4000 DPS bei Aoe inis etwas mehr... nur mehr geht nicht, weil die Mobs dann schon tot sind, es sei denn alle anderen DDS sind grünblau equit und machen keinen Schaden . Mage Ele und Wl können mithalten , Priester hat enorme Schwierigkeiten , weil dauernd sein DMG+ halter gekillt wird( überlebt der länger...macht auch der shadow reichlich DMG)

Fazit : Ich habe mehr geraidet als mancher von euch noch raiden wird... aber mir ist der Schwachsinn : Gearscore, Itemlevel und DMG xy Astronomisch hoch ...sonst kommst du nicht mit... einfach zu blöde...

Skill , also die Beherschung seines Chars im Normalen Maße ist okay ... Mit krankhaften Exesss, die Schuld für schlechten DMG bei anderen suchend, ist nicht meine Welt.

Interessant wäre es , wenn das Wiederbeleben des einzelnen in Inis begrenzt wäre ( er müsste dann komplett reinlaufen und kann erst am Leichnam wiederbeleben )... Die Chars wäre dann gezwungen mehr auf ihre Überlebensfähigkeiten zu achten und diese einsetzen . Sich nur auf die Heiler verlassen hat nix mit Skill zu tun , das ist Kinderkram.

Tatsache ist jedenfalls solange die Spieler nur noch am DMG odder Gear gemessen werden... ist das ganze ein Pimmelmeter... und das hat mittlerweile fast jeder begriffen... die Länge macht noch lange keinen guten Sex.


----------



## Magexe (25. März 2010)

Neguss schrieb:


> Gib mal eine URL an!



Okay, Forentroll ftw oder wie siehts aus? ^^

Skill = Können, das kannste ned kaufen das hat man oder nicht, und in deinem fall wohl nicht...schluss fertig

btw. don't feed the troll


----------



## Bibis (25. März 2010)

hallo leute,

also mein main ist auch krieger und ich kann nur sagen das es bei dem char wirklich sehr drauf ankommt ob man diese klasse spielen kann.
Teilweise definitiv mehr als es bei anderen Klassen der Fall ist, skill ist beim krieger super wichtig.

es kommt aber sicher auch auf die ini drauf an und auf die buffs die er hatte.


mein fury hat nen gs von 4,8k, gestern in hdr hero hatte ich glatte 6k dps. (nur mit sdk buff)


schaffe ich aber auch nicht in jeder hero, meistens sinds dann immer so 4,5k dps.

glaub mal richtige rota und skillung ist sehr wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße


----------



## Lordixzorn01 (25. März 2010)

Ich finde um eine halbwegs vernümftige Antwort zu geben gibst Du etwas wenig Info. Welche Klasse war der ander?Welche Ini war das? War sie 5/10 oder 25 er? Poste doch mal Deinen Char. Alles ander ist doch sonst nur flamen oder ins Blaue geraden. Denn Du kannst ja auch nicht fragen: Welchen Kraftstoff soll ich in mein Blaues Auto tanken? Denn da würden viele Antworten: Diesel ist billiger als Super. Verstehste?


----------



## Arasouane (25. März 2010)

Was man hier für nen Quatsch liest. Alles leute die viel GS haben, nix gebacken bekommen und daher GS verteufeln.

Sorry, aber an meinem Beispiel des Druiden konnt ich jetzt im schnell-durchlauf (von lvl187-264) genau beobachten wie dps mit GS einhergeht.

Oder wollt ihr mir erzählen, 3 sockelsteine sind schlechter als 2. Oder 3 stats sind schlechter als 2. Oder von den wichtigsten stats deiner klasse sind bei allen stats nun sauvie mehr.
Dass ich mit GS5.1 2800 Zaubermacht, 30% crit, hit auf cap, haste auf softcap und mit GS 4800 waren es nur 2200ZM, 24%crit, hit auf cap und haste zuwenig.

Und von solchen 0en auszugehen, die nix verzaubern und net richtig sockeln darauf zu schliessen GS is fürn Arsch is scho sehr einseitig.

in ner guten grp fahr ich mit 5.1GS nur 2.5-3k. finsternis procct eben da, wo der letzte mob fällt. 
an der Puppe sind es nun nonraid-buffed 5.5-6k (hab mit dem char no net geraidet, ausser AK25 *Hust).

Lg


----------



## Kremlaa (25. März 2010)

OH MEIN GOTT! , Lern spielen^^ fahre mit mein mage ( 4500gs ) 2,2k spell standat 5-6k dps ...


----------



## Eve Marie (25. März 2010)

Naja, der Player hat Skill, Du nicht. Soeinfach is das.


----------



## Natar (25. März 2010)

wow hier fahren ja alle voll den dps, respekt


----------



## noidic (25. März 2010)

gz an den TE, in ner halben Stunde mit einem Trollpost 4 Seiten zu füllen ist schon echt ne Leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Trollkönigkrone überreich*

Und da GS und DPS ja mal echt wichtige Themen sind, kommt kaum einer auf die Idee, dass der Thread nur ne Provokation ist und alle diskutieren fröhlich mit... ich liebe es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferdock81 (25. März 2010)

Ich mach mit meinem 5,5 gs moonkin auch grad mal 5 - 6 k dps!
Und ich weis auch warum ... trinkets haben eher fürn heiler sinn ... enchant auf Waffe fürn heiler ... sogar ein heiler Ring ist dabei.
Vom skill gar nicht zu reden sobald movement gefragt ist sinkt der dps ins bodenlose^^


----------



## Zuckerbub (25. März 2010)

Greenhouse2010 schrieb:


> lol doch wieder aus der muffigen ecke hergelockt....
> 
> ich find das mit dem gs folgendermassen...
> 
> ...




nett, aber ich fand den vergleich mit dem riesenlümmel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haawk (25. März 2010)

Gaueko schrieb:


> Generell gilt:
> Skill > Equip
> Klo putzen > Gearscore



Made my day =P


----------



## Totebone (25. März 2010)

Ich würd sagen du bist schlecht und er ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xtreem (25. März 2010)

Neguss schrieb:


> Was ist das Skill ?? Sage mal mehr!



made my day


----------



## Rußler (25. März 2010)

boa ich hör immer nur gs GS gs GS ....sacht ma habt ihr eigentlich noch irgendwelche andern Gedanken? 

Ist dir schonmal in den Sinn gekommen dass der ---- > GS < ---- in KEINERLEI Verbindung mit RICHTIG ausgewähltem, RICHTIG verzaubertem RICHTIG gesockeltem Gear steht?

Ist dir mal ausgefallen, dass der --- > GS < --- in KEINER Verbindung mit der Skillung eines Charakters steht?

Ist dir mal aufgefallen dass der --- > GS < --- nicht mit den (un)geschickten Fingern eines Spielers in Verbindung steht?

Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen dass der Mage mit nem 6K --- > GS < --- , welcher einen einzigen Mob weg AoE't hat keinen Schaden gemacht hat?

think about it. 

Danke für Deine / Eure Aufmerksamkeit .

P.S.: Meine Fresse.... ./Hirn an


----------



## Valthorian1011 (25. März 2010)

Du kannst einfach nix


----------



## Fedaykin (25. März 2010)

Wiegehtwas schrieb:


> Fazit : Ich habe mehr geraidet als mancher von euch noch raiden wird... aber mir ist der Schwachsinn : Gearscore, Itemlevel und DMG xy Astronomisch hoch ...sonst kommst du nicht mit... einfach zu blöde...




Nr.1: ich bin ein strikter Gegner der neu aufgekommenen GS-Gemeinde
Nr.2: auch wenn ich damit deine Meinung teilen würde, hast du dich mit diesem Satz komplett disqualifiziert. Man kann doch nicht gegen die Schwanzvergleichsaddons (tolles Wort) wettern und im gleichen Atemzug behaupten, man wäre der neue Super-Raider, gleich nach Chuck Norris.


----------



## Babazee (25. März 2010)

1.Beachte eine sache gs sagt nichts.
2.Inis sind kein dmg-test bzw nicht vergleichbar denn bosse liegen viel früher als im raid.
3.Skillung,skill und gear ergeben dps, wobei skillung und skill stärker den dps pushen.


lg


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (25. März 2010)

Troll und so achja und das hab ich neulich in den Nachrichten gesehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (25. März 2010)

Babazee schrieb:


> 1.Beachte eine sache gs sagt nichts.
> 2.Inis sind kein dmg-test bzw nicht vergleichbar denn bosse liegen viel früher als im raid.
> 3.Skillung,skill und gear ergeben dps, wobei skillung und skill stärker den dps pushen.
> 
> ...




aber Equip der limitierende Faktor ist.


----------



## Vicell (25. März 2010)

Donheino schrieb:


> Die software heißt skill und kostet ihm 13 euro im monat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Software die ich use is sogar free =O
Ich muss aber für die doofen Server zahlen =(


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2010)

Der TE ist der mobile Beweis da GS NICHTS ABSOLUT NICHTS zu sagen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und traurig...seeehr traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plastic (25. März 2010)

@neguss, ich hoffe mal das war keine ernst gemeinte frage !? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Playa mit niedrigen Gearscore ist wenigsten mal wieder ein Beispiel dass GS eben nicht allles ist.
Könnt ruhig mehr von solchen Typen geben.


----------



## cHAOSTANK (25. März 2010)

du kommst mir so vor als sind für dich alle leute mit nieddrigen GS noobs .... vlt hat er auch einfach nur wow am laufen kostet ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neguss (25. März 2010)

Wie man hier persönlich beleidigt wird weil man eine Frage stellt daran kann man aber sehen wie unterbelichtet manche Member sind die nur dumme Antworten geben und mit diesem Posting nicht zu tun haben.
Des weiteren möchte ich nur sagen das ich 4 Jahre bei WoW bin und genau weiß das der GS und DPS 2 unterschiedliche Dinge sind. Postet Ihr mal schön weiter werde keine weiteren Posts mehr lesen da sich die Sache für mich erledigt hat.

Nur so viel es gibt wohl ein Programm mit dem die DPS nach oben geht. Nun sucht mal schön selber, ich habe es und freue mich jetzt auf 10k DPS und mehr.

Und Schau.


----------



## Phobius (25. März 2010)

Eine sehr gute und sehr präzise Rotation kann aus einem Charakter sehr viel rausholen.

Klar, das Equip sollte einen gewissen Stand haben, aber wie hier schon geschrieben wurde ... Es gibt genug Leute mit Full T10 die spielerisch nichts oder nur wenig auf dem Kasten haben.

Das ist wie mit Autos ... Du kannst einen Audi R8 fahren wie ein Gott auf Rädern, du kannst damit aber auch von nem 60PS Polo gnadenlos stehen gelassen werden wenn du einfach nicht oder nur sehr schlecht Auto fahren kannst.

Und um mal ehrlich zu sein ... Gearscore sagt nichts über den Spieler selber aus, sondern nur etwas über die Ausstattung seines Charakteres. 

Oder um erneut eine Metapher zu verwenden ... 

Nur weil jemand 20.000 Posts in diesem Forum hat heisst es nicht dass immer nur 'gute' Kommentare & Posts aus seiner Tastatur kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killding (25. März 2010)

5,5k gs und du hast nur 5k dps xD
mein schurke hat ungefähr so viel & fährt 8k &naja mein neuer mage mit 232 stufe alles hat 4k dps :'D
naja ich würde sagen gs is nicht alles ?
vz'S und sockel usw zählen ja nicht mit..klasse kommt auch drauf an wahrscheinlich hat er sich skill gekauft was man auch umsonst mit erfahrug bekommt ?


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (25. März 2010)

gnomen-krieger schrieb:


> ich finde das ein bissel wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 du fährst selber nur low dps also red nich so und post ma screen das jeder sehen kann


----------



## Disasterpiece (25. März 2010)

wurde wahrscheinlich schon oft gepostet aber:

Es kommt viel auf die ini an und auf das equip der anderen, Bsp.:
Mein Schurke kann in ner hero ini bis zu 8k dps fahren mit den richtigen Buffs, 
das jedoch nur wenn der Boss auch lange genug lebt da Mutilateschurken ne Weile brauchen bis
sie das Maximale schaffen. Wenn der Boss dann nach en paar sec. im dreck liegt hab ich dann auch nur 4,5k dps.

Also kann man in hero inis kaum nach dps gehn,


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S: Gearscore is DRECK!


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (25. März 2010)

Neguss schrieb:


> Wie man hier persönlich beleidigt wird weil man eine Frage stellt daran kann man aber sehen wie unterbelichtet manche Member sind die nur dumme Antworten geben und mit diesem Posting nicht zu tun haben.
> Des weiteren möchte ich nur sagen das ich 4 Jahre bei WoW bin und genau weiß das der GS und DPS 2 unterschiedliche Dinge sind. Postet Ihr mal schön weiter werde keine weiteren Posts mehr lesen da sich die Sache für mich erledigt hat.
> 
> Nur so viel es gibt wohl ein Programm mit dem die DPS nach oben geht. *Nun sucht mal schön selber, ich habe es und freue mich jetzt auf 10k DPS und mehr.*
> ...



Ohhh....
Jetzt sind wir ja so neidisch ...


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (25. März 2010)

Rußler schrieb:


> boa ich hör immer nur gs GS gs GS ....sacht ma habt ihr eigentlich noch irgendwelche andern Gedanken?
> 
> Ist dir schonmal in den Sinn gekommen dass der ---- > GS < ---- in KEINERLEI Verbindung mit RICHTIG ausgewähltem, RICHTIG verzaubertem RICHTIG gesockeltem Gear steht?
> 
> ...


lol ja dk kannst auch mit wurstfinger zocken da ist jede taste zum dd machen da aba schurke brauchst kill und movement sonst kann nichts rocken


----------



## Fox82 (25. März 2010)

Neguss du bist einfach der Knüller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Selfownage at it´s best 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Besser isses, dass du hier keinen Post mehr schreibst...XD!


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (25. März 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Ohhh....
> Jetzt sind wir ja so neidisch ...





MIMIMI unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (25. März 2010)

Disasterpiece schrieb:


> wurde wahrscheinlich schon oft gepostet aber:
> 
> Es kommt viel auf die ini an und auf das equip der anderen, Bsp.:
> Mein Schurke kann in ner hero ini bis zu 8k dps fahren mit den richtigen Buffs,
> ...





du bis nur neidisch auf die mit high gearscore weil wohl selber kein skill hast um equip zu bekommen


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2010)

Imba Roxxor Schurke, du bist einfach nur cool. Du schaffst es immer mich zum lachen zu bringen


----------



## Billy Eastwood (25. März 2010)

Imba schrieb:


> du fährst selber nur low dps also red nich so und post ma screen das jeder sehen kann






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fail


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (25. März 2010)

Warum hab ich eigentlich nach dem ersten Post weitergelesen?! Kann mir das ma einer sagen?!.....Imba RoXXoR Schurke.......allein dein Name.......und dann deine Schreibweise.........Kann mich bitte jemand erschießen? Ich kann diese Hirnlosigkeit von diesen "GEARSCORE ALTAAAHHHH!!!!!!!"-Deppen nich mehr ertragen......Ich mach mir ma nen Beruhigungstee....will sonst noch jemand einen? Dann mach ich nämlich gleich ne ganze Kanne voll.


----------



## nirvanager1 (25. März 2010)

Also 5k dps hab i ja mit t7 schon erreicht ghabt damals
Das is vll gs 3500 also hat dein freund nebenbei einfach nur skill laufen dh er beherrscht seine klasse einfach


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (25. März 2010)

MasterOfPuppets schrieb:


> Warum hab ich eigentlich nach dem ersten Post weitergelesen?! Kann mir das ma einer sagen?!.....Imba RoXXoR Schurke.......allein dein Name.......und dann deine Schreibweise.........Kann mich bitte jemand erschießen? Ich kann diese Hirnlosigkeit von diesen "GEARSCORE ALTAAAHHHH!!!!!!!"-Deppen nich mehr ertragen......Ich mach mir ma nen Beruhigungstee....will sonst noch jemand einen? Dann mach ich nämlich gleich ne ganze Kanne voll.



ey lol is doch alles nur spass weisst is doch klar das wenn einen mit high gs hast und eine mit low dps das dann den high gs nimmst weil der einfach mehr drauf hat  ab bei ner netten lady drück ich schon ma auge zu die freut sich dann voll dass die mitnimmst und am ende kannst die dann richtig abchecken wenn ihr wisst was ich meine handynummer unso


----------



## Natar (25. März 2010)

Neguss schrieb:


> Wie man hier persönlich beleidigt wird weil man eine Frage stellt daran kann man aber sehen wie unterbelichtet manche Member sind die nur dumme Antworten geben und mit diesem Posting nicht zu tun haben.
> Des weiteren möchte ich nur sagen das ich 4 Jahre bei WoW bin und genau weiß das der GS und DPS 2 unterschiedliche Dinge sind. Postet Ihr mal schön weiter werde keine weiteren Posts mehr lesen da sich die Sache für mich erledigt hat.
> 
> Nur so viel es gibt wohl ein Programm mit dem die DPS nach oben geht. Nun sucht mal schön selber, ich habe es und freue mich jetzt auf 10k DPS und mehr.
> ...



backseatdriver?


----------



## Lari (25. März 2010)

Nein nein nein, bitte nicht wieder mit dem Schurken anfangen. Ich hab dann morgen wieder Muskelkater vom Lachen. Das ist garnicht schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biene maya (25. März 2010)

Wechsel einfach mal den Server,kann unter Umständen viel ausmachen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zmay (25. März 2010)

Ich selbst hab nen GS von gerade mal 4879 und fahr auch ungefär 5k dpsManche Klassen können auch mehr dps als andere mit einem kleineren GS fahren deswegen wir GS auch so heftig kritisiert und ausserdem heisst hocher GS nicht automatisch auch hoher skill und oder hohe,richtige stats


----------



## bloodstar (25. März 2010)

dont feed the trolls

plz close, das führt zu nix.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (25. März 2010)

Imba schrieb:


> ey lol is doch alles nur spass weisst is doch klar das wenn einen mit high gs hast und eine mit low dps das dann den high gs nimmst weil der einfach mehr drauf hat ab bei ner netten lady drück ich schon ma auge zu die freut sich dann voll dass die mitnimmst und am ende kannst die dann richtig abchecken wenn ihr wisst was ich meine handynummer unso



schämst du dich nicht für dich selbst? mal ganz ehrlich...


----------



## RedShirt (25. März 2010)

Warum noch ein Flamethread...muß das sein?

Können wir mal das GS-Thema in einem solchen Thread belassen, wo es schon tausendmal ausgelutscht wurde, oder ist das jetzt die Perle, die man statt dem Lutscher in dem Mund bekommt? -.-

PS:
Wenn jemand etwas schreibt, ohne einen einzigen Punkt / ein einziges Komma, ohne Absatz und Groß/Kleinschreibung, les ich den Beitrag garnicht - weil offensichtlich der Schreiber sich nichtmal die Mühe oder Höflichkeit gibt, einem potentiellen Leser durch Lesbarkeit entgegenzukommen.


----------



## dedennis (25. März 2010)

lol er hat eine software laufen im hindergrund! XD

die hab ich auch heisst xfire ;-)


----------



## Dankin (25. März 2010)

Also wenn GS überhaupt nichts aussagt, frage ich mich, warum gewisse Leute im hässlichen T10 Equip rumrennen, als mit dem viel schöneren T2 Set...
Auch würde mich dann wundern warum ich in gewissen Inis schlichtweg mit einem Schlag als Def-Tank weggehauen werde, ist doch nur Eiskronenzitadelle 25 und Gear hat nichts zu bedeuten.

Auf der anderen Seite latsch ich mit 5800 gs in ne Random Hero und guck mir die 3800 gs mit-Randomler an und denk: Hey, ich nehms gemütlich und beschränk mich auf Autohit.
Oder bin eben in einer guteingespielten Gilde, wo mein Twink auch mit mässigem Skill relativ easy an die T10 Teile kommt.

Oder anders gesagt, lese ich beim Vergleich von GS und DPS folgendes raus:
Ich finde 4400gs und 4kDPS+ als Krieger beachtlich! Da muss man wirklich alles optimal ausloten.
Ich finde 5500gs und 5kDPS als Krieger in Ordnung.
Aber ich bin sicher dass der 4400gs Krieger KEIN Demoruf macht, Magier NICHT unterbricht, Off-Tanken uncool findet usw. Für mich heisst das: Er hat keinen Skill und nur eine beschränkte Ahnung vom Spiel.
GS sagt was darüber aus, ob der Charakter den Content meistern kann und was er in etwa für eine DPS Range haben könnte und welchen Durschnitt man in etwas erwarten darf. Dafür ists doch super. Von einem dann aber den DPS-Max der Range zu verlangen oder Apfel mit Birnen vergleichen (z.B Hexer mit Krieger) ist schwachsinn.


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (25. März 2010)

Billy schrieb:


> schämst du dich nicht für dich selbst? mal ganz ehrlich...


 lol wofür schämen??? bist nur neidisch das ich es halt drauf hab was mit ladys geht


----------



## TheGui (25. März 2010)

jaaah, Gearscore is so hammer geil. Ich kanns nur in Sachen DKs beurteilen, aber es laufen so viele Fail-DKs rum ( leider vorwiegend auf Alli seite) das ich verstehen kan wiso Gruppen die nen GS von 5400 vorschreiben, iCC gehen aber trotzdem an Lord Wipen ^^

Beispiele.

DK 688 HIT! und trotzdem 2 Hit trinkets an weil sie *45 *Itemlevel über z,B. Grandeu sind!

Oder auf T9/T10 Setboni verzichten weil die Nonset Sachen *13 *Itemlevel höher sind!

nur nen kleiner Auszug aus den unmittelbaren Folgen des GS-Wahns!

PS: Imaroxxorschurkennap is nen Troll, last ihn verhungern...


----------



## Billy Eastwood (25. März 2010)

Imba schrieb:


> lol wofür schämen??? bist nur neidisch das ich es halt drauf hab was mit ladys geht



ok nochmal : schämst du dich nicht für dich selbst? mal ganz ehrlich ...


----------



## BalianTorres (25. März 2010)

Neguss schrieb:


> Nur so viel es gibt wohl ein Programm mit dem die DPS nach oben geht. Nun sucht mal schön selber, ich habe es und freue mich jetzt auf 10k DPS und mehr.



Und da ist er wieder....mein persönlicher "Held der "Woche"!

Und heut ist erst Donnerstag......geht da noch was?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overskilled (25. März 2010)

Gearscore id dreck ! nur weil einer low gs hat heißt das nicht das er low dps hat .... 
btt: dein Freund da hat skill nicht mehr ...


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (25. März 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> jaaah, Gearscore is so hammer geil. Ich kanns nur in Sachen DKs beurteilen, aber es laufen so viele Fail-DKs rum ( leider vorwiegend auf Alli seite) das ich verstehen kan wiso Gruppen die nen GS von 5400 vorschreiben, iCC gehen aber trotzdem an Lord Wipen ^^
> 
> Beispiele.
> 
> ...




bist selber ien troll und warst sicher nichmal bei arthas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wayne arthas schafft man eh nicht wenn man mit seinen low gs twink freunden versucht was zu reissen da musst echt deine klasse beherrschen und movement drauf haben und gs kommt einfach von alleine wenn die boss vorher abfarmst ist doch klar


----------



## v3n0m (25. März 2010)

@TE er macht nich viel schaden, du machst einfach zu wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. paar tipps um den dmg zu erhöhen:
- lern deine klasse zu spielen!
 - http://www.youtube.c...h?v=A5fjysf-hUw
- http://www.wowinterf...llKeyPress.html


----------



## Tinkerballa (25. März 2010)

Imba schrieb:


> lol ja dk kannst auch mit wurstfinger zocken da ist jede taste zum dd machen da aba schurke brauchst kill und movement sonst kann nichts rocken



aso und als dk brauchste kein movement??? also nach deiner auffassung muss ein schurke z.b. bei sindragosa hinter die eisblöcke laufen, während ein dk den schaden einfach hinnimmt und lächelt??? l2p du nap und denk erst nach bevor du postest! jede klasse braucht movement!

P.S. ich mag selber keine dk´s aber ich mach nicht andere runter wenn sie einen spielen. aber du bist voll der schurken-fanboy. achwas, du bist der fanboy von einem schurken-fanboy!


----------



## David (25. März 2010)

Gearscore ist genau das gleiche wie mit Schwanzlänge.
Jeder will viel haben, aber kaum einer kann was damit anfangen!

Ich denke mit dem Hintergrundprogramm wird er dich kräftig verarscht haben wollen,
was dir mit deinem GS-Gelaber vielleicht gar nicht mal so unrecht geschieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (25. März 2010)

So und jetzt gehen wir mal alle in uns und denken darüber nach, ob es Sinn macht auf den Schurken so zu reagieren. Denn unter uns: Wer kauft ihm seine Posts ab? Troll und so.


----------



## HostileRecords (25. März 2010)

Ich mach mit meinem Shadow vllt 3k dps, wenns ne alte hero ist.
Die trashgruppen haben so wenig hp, hexer und ele schami jeweils 2 casts und 1 mob liegt. Bis dahin habe ich gerade mal meine dots gesetzt.
In Grube, wo die mobs schon weitaus mehr hp haben, da komm ich auf 4,5 - 5k.. bei Bossen sogar bis zu 6k.
Fury is eben auch so ne Sache, 4 Mobs.. ein WW und alle mobs haben 30% weg. Fury und Ele schami sind für Heros einfach Optimal.


----------



## Seph018 (25. März 2010)

Schurke ist ein Troll ihr Helden, sogar der einzige den ich halbwegs lustig finde. Aber er sollte sich mal was neues einfallen lassen. ^^


----------



## Osric (25. März 2010)

Killding schrieb:


> 5,5k gs und du hast nur 5k dps xD
> mein schurke hat ungefähr so viel & fährt 8k &naja mein neuer mage mit 232 stufe alles hat 4k dps :'D
> naja ich würde sagen gs is nicht alles ?
> vz'S und sockel usw zählen ja nicht mit..klasse kommt auch drauf an wahrscheinlich hat er sich skill gekauft was man auch umsonst mit erfahrug bekommt ?



& TE:

Wie war das mit Äpfeln und Birnen ...

Solche Diskussionen gab es damals schon bei ReCount und Co.

Wer die Addons richtig interpretieren kann, der wird schon die richtigen Rückschlüsse ziehen.


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (25. März 2010)

Tinkerballa schrieb:


> aso und als dk brauchste kein movement??? also nach deiner auffassung muss ein schurke z.b. bei sindragosa hinter die eisblöcke laufen, während ein dk den schaden einfach hinnimmt und lächelt??? l2p du nap und denk erst nach bevor du postest! jede klasse braucht movement!
> 
> P.S. ich mag selber keine dk´s aber ich mach nicht andere runter wenn sie einen spielen. aber du bist voll der schurken-fanboy. achwas, du bist der fanboy von einem schurken-fanboy!


FAIL ich bin Schurek und dich nats ich sicher mit nur einer hand beim spielen mit der anderen ess ich ein snickers


----------



## Leviathan666 (25. März 2010)

Die einzige Software die mir bekannt ist und jemandem einen Vorteil in der Spielweise verschafft ist dies hier
http://www.wtfast.com/
Es leitet den Datenverkehr von WoW angeblich über schnellere Routen und man erhält dadurch eine wesentlich bessere Latenz.
Saugute Latenz + Skill = DPS vom feinsten.
Mein Feral hat mit einer GS von 4500 auch die meißten DDs mit höherem Gearscore abgezogen. SingleTarget 5,7kDPS+.


----------



## Lari (25. März 2010)

Imba schrieb:


> FAIL ich bin Schurek und dich nats ich sicher mit nur einer hand beim spielen mit der anderen ess ich ein snickers



Wenns mal wieder länger dauert?


----------



## koolt (25. März 2010)

Ist das nicht der beste Beweis dafür, dass Gearscore einfach nichts aussagt? Ich habe mit 4,6k GS ICC 4/4 getankt, mittlerweile hab ich 4,9k GS und die Random-Leute halten es für zu wenig. Wenn ich meinen Erfolg poste meinen sie das war bestimmt als DD -.-

Am besten jeder löscht den Fluch Gearscore.


----------



## Arandes (25. März 2010)

Ich bin selber auch der Meinung, dass GearScore nicht "zwingend" etwas darüber aussagt, wie man seine Klasse beherrscht. Aber GS ist seit jeher Teil von WoW - JA, auch in ClassicZeiten. Da galt man schliesslich auch als Held, wenn man Full T1 trug - schlussendlich dreht sich World of Worries immer Kreis... und dreht sich, und dreht sich, und dreht sich...


----------



## TheGui (25. März 2010)

Imba schrieb:


> bist selber ien troll und warst sicher nichmal bei arthas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hab schon 4 Bosse im 25er HM down, Hab aber trotzdem nur nen "Low" GS von 5696, unter anderem da ich noch Grandeur trage und in den letzten wochen aufgrund diverser probleme seltener im raid dabei war als mir lieb ist.

aber da du so ne große Klappe hast, wo is dein Armorylink?


----------



## Elementos01 (25. März 2010)

Rofl Gear Score omg leuite hörrt mal entlich auf mit den scheiß sry GS mist ... Hab gear score 7000 fah aber nur 2k DPs .




Gear Score wurde eigentlich von Blizz erfunden um gewisse Rüstung ein LVl zu geben das ahtt den sinn zb mit Verzauberungen das kein lvl 1ser Char mit Berserker herumlaufen kan oder auch für Fahzeuge im Game 


So dazu kommt , Warum mach ich wenich DMG mit GS 8k ? 

Grund es gibt immer noch Skill leute die das maximale aus ihrem gear heraußholen solche leute nent man Old School oder auch Skill leute 

Deswegen Übung macht den meister .. Gs das mist addon wurde nur erfunden um Gimbs leader die arbeit abzu nähmen geschweige weil sie zu faul sind die leute die in einem raid sind zu  kontrolieren , achtet selbst mal trauf was im Rnd Raid herumläuft wer den meisten schaden usw macht 

Bei uns auf Garrosh gibt es das fast nicht mehr , weil sobald man schreibt nur mit Gs XXX oder nur daran denkt wird man auf die Ignor gebackt und stunden lang gefalmet 

LG


----------



## Fox82 (25. März 2010)

Geil...ALI G spielt auch WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! 

Köstlich, mehr davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Bujaka! Bujaka!

Kleine Warnung Schurke, nicht hinter jedem weiblichen Avatar steckt auch ne Lady 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Wowler12345 (25. März 2010)

Beachtet Imba Roxxor Schurke einfach nicht, er ist ein Troll und ein Rl-Gimp so wie aussieht, sonst würde er ja nicht so stolz auf sich sein, wenn er 10 Dps mehr macht als andere, es ist einfach nur peinlich und wenn du mich gleich flamest bestätigt sich das nur. 

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Super PePe (25. März 2010)

Dankin schrieb:


> Also wenn GS überhaupt nichts aussagt, frage ich mich, warum gewisse Leute im hässlichen T10 Equip rumrennen, als mit dem viel schöneren T2 Set...
> Auch würde mich dann wundern warum ich in gewissen Inis schlichtweg mit einem Schlag als Def-Tank weggehauen werde, ist doch nur Eiskronenzitadelle 25 und Gear hat nichts zu bedeuten.
> 
> [...]
> Aber ich bin sicher dass der 4400gs Krieger KEIN Demoruf macht, Magier NICHT unterbricht, Off-Tanken uncool findet usw. Für mich heisst das: Er hat keinen Skill und nur eine beschränkte Ahnung vom Spiel.



Was hat GS mit *passendem* Gear zu tun? Rein gar nichts!
Ihr tut immer so als ob es kein passendes Gear vor GS gab, keine Möglichkeit eine Spieler einzuschätzen oder abschätzen konntet ob das item nun besser ist als das was ihr tragt. Wie kann man soviel Beschränktheit so offen zu Tage tragen?

Wenn ich sehe das ein voll accountgebunden-equipter char lvl 45 mehr gs hat als ein lvl 68er in questitems, kann ich die Naivität gegenüber diesem Addon nicht mehr nachvollziehen... oder schon mal ein full Gladi + Arenawaffe gesehen, der in Fragen GS hinter seinem PVE Kollege steht? 

Und worin liegt der Sinn in full item lvl 245/264 zum Gearcheck zu rennen, wenn man nach dem Inv seine alten 200/232er trinkets anzieht? Reiner Selbstbetrug oder Schiss vor dummen Menschen!?


----------



## somogu (25. März 2010)

naja flächendmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt


----------



## Technocrat (25. März 2010)

Neguss schrieb:


> Wenn man mal ein Member fragt die einen kleinen GS hat aber sehr  viel DPS macht hört man immer noch das kann oder das darf ich Dir nicht sagen. Also haben die doch was am Laufen aber was das würde mich mal interessieren was das ist.


Ihr Hirn führt das Program "Optimale Skill-Rotation" in der aktuellsten Version aus. Dazu kommen noch ein paar gute Programme für's Movement und die Gesamtübersicht. Das ganze nennt sich "Skill > Equip" und ist nur für erfahrene Spieler verfügbar.


----------



## Leviathan666 (25. März 2010)

Imba schrieb:


> FAIL ich bin Schurek und dich nats ich sicher mit nur einer hand beim spielen mit der anderen ess ich ein snickers


Du bist Schurek. Ist das nicht ein türkisches Gericht?
Was glaubst du wie egal uns allen ist, dass du ne totsichere PvP Klasse spielst die keinen Skill (mehr) erfordert.


----------



## David (25. März 2010)

Seit wann ist die buffed Community so stark verblödet?


----------



## Kipp (25. März 2010)

> Ich habe ein Krieger mit 5534 GS und mache so meine 4500-5000 DPS in Ini´s.



Höhöhöhöhö 5k Dps, ist ja knuffig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (25. März 2010)

David schrieb:


> Seit wann ist die buffed Community so stark verblödet?



Glaube es fing langsam ab Patch 3.1 an...


----------



## Captn.Pwn (25. März 2010)

also 4,4k gs dürfte etwa t9 full sein ansonsten nicht viel besonderes gear, ich spiel seit wotlk anfang meinen Krieger und mit diesem gs ist es absolut unmöglich so viel dps zu fahren (ich gehe mal von singletarget aus)

da wird wohl was nicht ganz sauber laufen :S


edit: beim bomben siehts natürlich ganz anders aus, furor machen, spalten skillen, spalten glyphe rein und du machst icc trash 15k dps
aber wen interresiert schon bomb dps?


----------



## Petu (25. März 2010)

Imba schrieb:


> lol wofür schämen??? bist nur neidisch das ich es halt drauf hab was mit ladys geht




Mal ganz ehrlich, Dein Name hier ist doch eine Parodie oder ?

Wenn nicht, dann Prost Mahlzeit!


Und zu "deinen" Ladies: 

Darfst Du denn überhaupt schon vorne sitzen ?


----------



## Seridan (25. März 2010)

@ Imba RoXXoR Schurke

Danke das du hier endlich wieder schreibst. Mein Tag ist gerettet und ich habe mich wieder köstlich amüsiert.
Hey ich liebe die Ladys auch, wollen wir mal zusammen auf Tour gehen?
Wie kommt es das du hier (  Beschreibt Euer Sexualleben mit einem WoW-Begriff ) noch nichts hineingeschrieben hast?


----------



## Billy Eastwood (25. März 2010)

Imba schrieb:


> lol ja dk kannst auch mit wurstfinger zocken da ist jede taste zum dd machen da aba schurke brauchst kill und movement sonst kann nichts rocken



Mein Main ist auch Schurke und viel schwieriger als ein Todesritter ist er auch nicht zu spielen. Egal ob PvE oder PvP. Wahrscheinlich bist auch nur unfassbar dumm und findest es deshalb so schwer Schurken zu facero... spielen.

mfg


----------



## Disasterpiece (25. März 2010)

Imba schrieb:


> du bis nur neidisch auf die mit high gearscore weil wohl selber kein skill hast um equip zu bekommen


Ja ich mag dich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 	.......


Wie kann man nur so peinlich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## domi3344 (25. März 2010)

Neguss schrieb:


> Wie man hier persönlich beleidigt wird weil man eine Frage stellt daran kann man aber sehen wie unterbelichtet manche Member sind die nur dumme Antworten geben und mit diesem Posting nicht zu tun haben.
> Des weiteren möchte ich nur sagen das ich 4 Jahre bei WoW bin und genau weiß das der GS und DPS 2 unterschiedliche Dinge sind. Postet Ihr mal schön weiter werde keine weiteren Posts mehr lesen da sich die Sache für mich erledigt hat.
> 
> *Nur so viel es gibt wohl ein Programm mit dem die DPS nach oben geht. Nun sucht mal schön selber, ich habe es und freue mich jetzt auf 10k DPS und mehr.*
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Guter Witz


----------



## Klehriker (25. März 2010)

Neguss schrieb:


> Wie man hier persönlich beleidigt wird weil man eine Frage stellt daran kann man aber sehen wie unterbelichtet manche Member sind die nur dumme Antworten geben und mit diesem Posting nicht zu tun haben.
> Des weiteren möchte ich nur sagen das ich *4 Jahre bei WoW bin* und genau weiß das der GS und DPS 2 unterschiedliche Dinge sind. Postet Ihr mal schön weiter werde keine weiteren Posts mehr lesen da sich die Sache für mich erledigt hat.
> 
> Nur so viel es gibt wohl ein Programm mit dem die DPS nach oben geht. Nun sucht mal schön selber, ich habe es und freue mich jetzt auf 10k DPS und mehr.
> ...




Naja, und jetzt, nach diesen 4 Jahren hast du einfach keine Lust mehr deinen Charakter selber zu spielen (den du ja nach 4Jahren eigentlich halbwegs beherrschen solltest), sondern lässt ein Programm spielen (falls es das gibt) um mehr "Dämätsch" zu fahren... 

Interessant was man so alles macht um sich ingame zu profilieren... 

Aber was soll man sagen, es geht in MMO's ja nur darum besser zu sein als alle anderen. Auf gar keinen Fall geht es um gute Kommunikation und Zusammenspiel.


----------



## Arandes (25. März 2010)

Klehriker schrieb:


> Aber was soll man sagen, es geht in MMO's ja nur darum besser zu sein als alle anderen. Auf gar keinen Fall geht es um gute Kommunikation und Zusammenspiel.




Hat Zusammenspiel überhaupt jemals was bedeutet seit Fail of the Lich King live ging? Neee.... Früher war zwar nicht alles besser, aber in Punkto Menschlichkeit konnte WoW früher echt punkten.


----------



## Asela (25. März 2010)

Schätze er meint eher solche Latenz hilfen die dann alle programme im background lam legen und wow volle power bekommt für minimale Latenz/Ping zeiten


----------



## Haawk (25. März 2010)

HI wo wir greade beim krieger sind ich hätte mal ne frage aber will nicht ein neues thema eröffnen

mir wurde immer gesagt waffenkrieger im PvE machen keinen schaden
ich hatte neulich im raid (ich selber bin Krieger Tank im moment , da ich aber umskillen soll wollte ich da auch wissen) einen waffenkrieger dabei der nicht sooo gutes equip hatte 245+ 

der hat ma ebend 7k DPS gefahren und nun wollte ich wissen was bringt mehr?

Fuor/waffen

welche skillung macht am ende mehr schaden


----------



## yves1993 (25. März 2010)

Tja...was lernen wir daraus?

GS ist _SINNLOS_. 
Zumindest immer das Fragen wieviel GS man hat und somit der Versuch einzuschätzen wie gut der Spieler dann DMG fährt...


----------



## WR^Velvet (25. März 2010)

Jetzt suchen die Kids wieder verstärkt nach super seriösen tools die ihren virtuellen Skilllevel dem Gearscore anpaßt und dadurch Mörderdps machen läßt.
Morgen gibts dann wieder posts wie "Bin gehackt, was tun?".
Selbst wenn es solche Tools geben sollte sind sie 100% nicht legal. Warum dürft ihr in den AGBs nachlesen.

Und zu Gearscore. Ich find GS nicht das schlechteste.
Zwar würd ich nicht soweit gehen mir Gruppen nach GS zusammen zu stellen, jedoch hilft es sich besser auf eine Gruppe einstellen zu können.
Gerade in HCs hat man öffters mal Leute mit 3500er GS. Da weiß man gleich was man mit der Gruppe reißen kann und das es nicht viel Sinn macht das halbe Dungeon auf einmal zu luren.
Dennoch ist man manchmal überrascht wie gut manche Leute ihre Chars beherrschen.
So war ich letztens in der Grube mit ner Gruppe wo keiner nen GS über 4k hatte. Trotzdem gings recht chremig durch.

Der GS alleine hat nur wenig Aussagekraft. Er beschreibt halt lediglich die Wertigkeit vom Equipment, betrachtet jedoch nicht Verzauberungen, Sockelungen und den Spieler hinterm Monitor.
Auch wieviel DPS jemand fährt hat nur wenig Aussagekraft. Am Ende gehört mehr dazu als nur zu wissen wie man den meißten Schaden rausholen kann.
Movement, Ini/Bosskenntnisse haben doch immer noch den größten wert neben GS und DPS.


----------



## Teal (25. März 2010)

Da das Thread-Aufräumen hier scheinbar gar nichts mehr bringt, und auch der Offtopic-Anteil sehr stark angestiegen ist, packe ich mal meinen Banhammer-of-Moderating aus... Mit dem fahre ich immer ganz gute _TCPS_ ("Thread-Closes per second"). 

... und zu!

Gruß,
Teal


----------

